# Matagorda Bay



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

It's been a cold winter and the fishing hasn't slowed down a bit. We've caught many big fish wading and drifting both. It has been phenomenal to say the least. Spring will be approaching soon and the trout will fatten up. If you're in search of that heavyweight trophy or just want to get out and have a great time, give us a call.

Capt Trey Prye
281.702.0490
www.captaintreyprye.com


----------

